# Some wild Florida lizards



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't usually have my phone ready to get pictures but today I had it out and captured two species at the same location. The brown one is an introduced "curly tail" lizard and Florida scrub lizard hybrid. The green one is a Cuban Anole. They are both not fully grown.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 24, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't usually have my phone ready to get pictures but today I had it out and captured two species at the same location. The brown one is an introduced "curly tail" lizard and Florida scrub lizard hybrid. The green one is a Cuban Anole. They are both not fully grown.


Nice 
Thanks for posting


----------



## wellington (Jul 24, 2015)

Love lizards. They are pretty darn cute. Thanks


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 25, 2015)

What size are they Ed and how big will they grow?


----------



## MPRC (Jul 25, 2015)

Cubans sure are mean little guys.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 25, 2015)

Pure Curly tails about 6.5 inches. Pure scrub lizards maybe 5 inches. For some reason a hybrid can get very large. At least 6.5 inches
The Anole get big as well. Over a foot in length.
And like LaDuke says, they can bite really hard.
My first experience was maybe 15 years ago. The first one I ever saw. I chased him into my garage and tossed a motorcycle cover over him and picked him up. Even through the cover his bite was so hard I still remember the pain.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 25, 2015)

This is a brown Basilisk from my back yard previously. (Jesus Lizard..Runs on water)
There is also a much more rare green variant. It's unusual to find them far from water.
Also a photo of a Florida strain green iguana. The original introduced species grew to six feet. However the ones that have been able to deal with our winters are smaller and I haven't seen one over four feet in many years. They also have heads more like a "Rhino" iguana.
The red one is a typical male. (And missing a foot)


----------



## MPRC (Jul 28, 2015)

Ahhhh! Can I come visit? All we get in Eugene is a few little blue bellies and some garter snakes. If you're really patient you can sometimes find a gopher snake. 
I miss my iguana a ton, even though he was an @$$! (Now when you google "Iguana face bite" you get to see my smiling mug all over the internet) - I really do belong in a warmer climate.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 28, 2015)

I'LL GOOGLE IT.


----------



## MPRC (Jul 28, 2015)

Here's a 2nd hand account from the incident if you want ot see the carnage: http://www.herpcenter.com/green-iguana-care/iguana-bite-wounds/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 28, 2015)

LaDukePhoto said:


> Here's a 2nd hand account from the incident if you want ot see the carnage: http://www.herpcenter.com/green-iguana-care/iguana-bite-wounds/


Ouch!


----------



## Rutibegga (Jul 28, 2015)

LaDukePhoto said:


> (Now when you google "Iguana face bite" you get to see my smiling mug all over the internet) - I really do belong in a warmer climate.



Oh! Oh, why did I do that? Ow.

I'm covered in scratches and bite wounds from years of working with cats, who are also unpredictable, but that was way worse than my cat-related ER trip (though your ER visit probably didn't involve five separate interns coming in to see the cat bite on your butt. I could have done without that).


----------



## MPRC (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh trust me, EVERYONE came to check out my face and ask over and over what happened. I finally started making elaborate stories about falling off stripper poles, kissing hyenas and cannibal attacks.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 28, 2015)

I've got a funny iguana story:
A few years ago we had a cold snap that killed tens of thousands of iguanas.
Someone came into my shop and said that a bus driver was going crazy because there was an iguana on the hood of her bus.
He said that he took off the iguana and didn't know what the fuss was about because "he is tame".
He then proceeded to reach into his jacket. It is about 50 degrees and warm inside his jacket.
Out pops a three foot bright green iguana that proceeded to rip his face, neck and hands to ribbons with its teeth and claws and for good measure whipped another mechanic with his tail as he ran out the door.


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 28, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got a funny iguana story:
> A few years ago we had a cold snap that killed tens of thousands of iguanas.
> Someone came into my shop and said that a bus driver was going crazy because there was an iguana on the hood of her bus.
> He said that he took off the iguana and didn't know what the fuss was about because "he is tame".
> ...


Not wise to warm them up!


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 28, 2015)

LaDukePhoto said:


> Oh trust me, EVERYONE came to check out my face and ask over and over what happened. I finally started making elaborate stories about falling off stripper poles, kissing hyenas and cannibal attacks.


Hope you've made a good recovery and the scars have healed OK.


----------



## MPRC (Jul 29, 2015)

I celebrated my 5 year Iguana-versary on May 16th of this year and I'm all healed. I have a tiny scar on the bridge of my nose and that's it. I got really lucky and that reconstructive surgeon was worth every penny.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 30, 2015)

LaDukePhoto said:


> I celebrated my 5 year Iguana-versary on May 16th of this year and I'm all healed. I have a tiny scar on the bridge of my nose and that's it. I got really lucky and that reconstructive surgeon was worth every penny.


Lucky. Iguana mouths and toenails often harbor some nasty bacteria. Things could have been much worse.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 19, 2018)

Just now, while I was working on a recreational vehicle for one of our High Schools, I came across these.
A small green iguana and a Basilisk in the one shot.
Then the same Basilisk and a large, female green Iguana.
Strange.
As hot as it is today, they are all basking and slow moving..


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm trying to catch a shot of one of the super colorful Amevas (mispelled)
This time of the year. The males are vivid green, red and blue.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 19, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Just now, while I was working on a recreational vehicle for one of our High Schools, I came across these.
> A small green iguana and a Basilisk in the one shot.
> Then the same Basilisk and a large, female green Iguana.
> Strange.
> As hot as it is today, they are all basking and slow moving..


We used to call the basilisk lizards Coneheads


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 19, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> We used to call the basilisk lizards Coneheads


Also called JESUS lizards because they can run across water.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 19, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Also called JESUS lizards because they can run across water.


I used to catch them and Cuban Anoles all the time when I was younger. The Cuban Anoles are nasty little creatures though.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 23, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I used to catch them and Cuban Anoles all the time when I was younger. The Cuban Anoles are nasty little creatures though.


Yes
They have a ferocious bite considering their size.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 24, 2018)

This guy was not interested in moving or running away.
Good patch of grass, I suppose...
It's a wonder why his tail is still intact.
"Fearless" might mean "eaten".


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 24, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> This guy was not interested in moving or running away.
> Good patch of grass, I suppose...
> It's a wonder why his tail is still intact.
> "Fearless" might mean "eaten".
> ...


No, not 'fearless', but rather invisible. If he doesn't move, you can't see him!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 24, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> This guy was not interested in moving or running away.
> Good patch of grass, I suppose...
> It's a wonder why his tail is still intact.
> "Fearless" might mean "eaten".
> ...


Most of the ones I seen when I was down there were more orange. I've seen a lot of pics of very green ones lately. I wonder why that is?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 24, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Most of the ones I seen when I was down there were more orange. I've seen a lot of pics of very green ones lately. I wonder why that is?


From what I THINK I know....It seems like the largest (Dominant) males in a particular area are often orange. The rest of the nearby males are duller. Often, you'll see an old gigantic male with a missing tail that will be just mostly brown...And I assume that he was once the King of the area and has now been de-throned.
Sub adult males and females of every size tend to be green with the sub adults brighter green. Lesser with size.
None of this is based on fact. Just my observation.
There is also another species of Iguana, it would seem. They are smaller and striped green and black. They also seem slimmer and have smaller heads. But this might just be a color variation that goes away once the animal reaches about 3 feet long. I've never seen one larger with the stripes. All of the 5 and 6 footers (Rare these days) are about the same color and build. Except for the orange/red male that seems to be about one in 10 or 12 animals.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 24, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> No, not 'fearless', but rather invisible. If he doesn't move, you can't see him!


I agree. But this guy kept chomping on grass and at one point actually moved in closer to me.
I could have easily grabbed him.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 25, 2018)

Here's a "Curley tail" lizard. The get to over 6" and are an exotic species.
This is an odd sight because there is a baby to the right.
Most lizards DO NOT guard babies. These do. And babies are almost never seen this small.


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 25, 2018)

How lovely to have such a variety of lizards around you.
I'm excited because I have 2 common frogs living in my garden!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 21, 2018)

I caught this little dude today.
He had somehow navigated three hallways and was found in the men's locker room.
I released him by the canal out back.
He would have been killed for sure.
People are scared to death about these things.
To me they are beautiful!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 21, 2018)

Boy my hands look dirty in H.D.!


----------



## Bambam1989 (Aug 21, 2018)

Gosh that is a lovely little guy. I like those bright greens!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 2, 2018)

Today I walked to and from my little weekend job at Lowes.
I'm officially retired now.
On the way home, I walk past several canals. I always see the usual fishes, ducks and iguanas.
But today I saw a pair of rather large Chinese Water Dragons. I got a very good look at them and they tore off into the water before I could get my phone out for a photo. 
This is a first sighting for me.
I've never seen a Water Dragon here before. They seem a lot more skittish than Green Iguanas or Basilisks. But I'm certain of what I saw.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 10, 2019)

I saw two more lizards on my walk today.
A common, brown Basilisk and another odd looking, long, slender lizard. A species that I've seen before, but cannot identify.
It is heavily scaled like a Swift. Almost armor plated. And very attractive.
It's very, very fast. But runs on all fours. Not on two legs like a Basilisk. More like a skink.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 10, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I saw two more lizards on my walk today.
> A common, brown Basilisk and another odd looking, long, slender lizard. A species that I've seen before, but cannot identify.
> It is heavily scaled like a Swift. Almost armor plated. And very attractive.
> It's very, very fast. But runs on all fours. Not on two legs like a Basilisk. More like a skink.


Never seen the second one when I lived there. Must be a new invader.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 11, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Never seen the second one when I lived there. Must be a new invader.


I saw one at a reptile show and it was called T REX lizard.


----------

